# Potential for Fleece Performance Group Buy...



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

I would be interested depending on the price...as I am sure most would say.
What would be the minimum amount of people needed?


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

I would probably say close to 15 or 20 people if possible. I am asking them what they feel would be a good count. Keep letting me know guys who might want this.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I have been looking into getting the tuner. If we get enough people I would be interested in a group buy.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Alright cool!! We have three so far lol!


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Update: Fleece sent me an email saying the discount is 1 percent per person. Up to 20 percent off. So if we get 20 people we get 20 percent off. If we get more then more can be negotiated. I think this would be awesome guys!

So that could potentially mean you get the tuner for 557! Instead of 697.... Not too **** shabby a discount. Holidays are coming, too.


----------



## crt_td (Jul 27, 2014)

I would be interested as well! of course, if the price is right


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Okay 4. 16 more to go!!  then we get 20 percent off. If you want to know what you will pay, subtract 20 percent from their listed price. This is if we get 20 people of course. E


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm not interested in a tuner but nice idea!


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I'm not interested in a tuner but nice idea!


Ohh but the power and efficiency increases you could haaaveee ;P lol that's okay. I really really like these guys and appreciate their products. Done alot of research on them.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I am in.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

This tuner does nothing for shifting correct?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

nothing for shifting .......yet


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

mr overkill said:


> This tuner does nothing for shifting correct?





Ger8mm said:


> nothing for shifting .......yet


Can I count you two in?? I am at 5. 15 more to go (preferably more)


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I am on the line improving shift quality is a concern also durability long term with the tune


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

mr overkill said:


> I am on the line improving shift quality is a concern also durability long term with the tune


There is 3 tunes that you can choose from. In terms of durability, as long as your not drag racing the vehicle, you should have the same life you could have expected without the tune. Even on the highest tune (I believe it's +50 HP and Torque), it's highly unlikely that it would cause long term reliability issues (unless you are red lining the vehicle consistently, like I mentioned above). They do mention more regens if the throttle is opened up excessively, theoretically. If you don't lay into it, use the power you've gained in a respectable manner, and so on, you will be okay. 

Shift points may be altered in other updates. However, currently I have been told that the transmission is being kept the way it is. Really, you shouldn't have to change the shifting much because the shift points already maximize the time your in the power band, which is lower in diesels.


----------



## 5 O'Clock Charlie (Oct 24, 2013)

20% off seems like a decent deal ...... I'm in. How would this work for payment etc ??


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

5 O'Clock Charlie said:


> 20% off seems like a decent deal ...... I'm in. How would this work for payment etc ??



Either pay pal, or I will have them make a coupon code specific to us as a group so you can all do it online, input a coupon code for the 20 percent and be on our merry way. But I have yet to see what they would like to do. I will have more payment info once we get closer!


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

So now we are at 6 I guess...


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

14 more people going to bite??


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

FYI if your mostly doing city driving. You may have to do alot of regens and also possibly a dealer initiated manual regen at your expense. Highway driving Iam told is not as bad. Something to do with the stopping and starting in the city.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

**** just got mine a month or so ago, 20% of is a sweet deal but I doubt your gonna get twenty people to go in.

Especially now that Trifecta announced a tune that does alter shifting.

Fleece doesn't seem to be updating or doing anything with their tune to improve it, but for the record I like it, makes a world of difference.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

miltownsho what are your likes and dislikes on the tune


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Considering that Fleece tuning support has been noted by Danny5 to be "most disappointing," that Fleece is not a vendor on this forum, that Trifecta is a vendor, and that Trifecta now has a Diesel tune for this car, I'm going to lock this thread. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...ration-50whp-66ft-lbs-without-dpf-issues.html

If Fleece wants to purchase a vendor account to sell tunes on this forum, they are welcome to, but we won't entertain group buys for companies that sell competing products with our paid vendors.


----------

